

Easy Deployment with Heroku (Screencast) - sammcd
http://samsoff.es/post/easy-deployment-with-heroku/

======
nek4life
Is there anything like this for Python? I know there's Google App Engine, but
to deploy a Django app it seems like you need to specifically write your app
to work there. Where as this appears to be a solution to deploy any rails
based app as is.

~~~
ptomato
Well, almost. You may have to modify existing apps to deal with having a read-
only filesystem, e.g. anything that accepts user uploads.

~~~
joevandyk
and it has to run on postgres

------
joevandyk
heroku is sweet. You can do a lot for free there if you don't need much
database space and all your requests are quick (or you can use http caching
effectively).

